# Evans 700



## ZZ3Malibu (Mar 28, 2012)

Was given whats let of this the other day.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 28, 2012)

Jesus H...that thing was designed to ride in caves or for hunting deer!
Chris


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like she might have been a top of the line model in her day. I like the rear rack, The spring loaded trap still works but the chrome is in bad shape.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 28, 2012)

That bike is so ugly, its cute! LOL!


----------

